# Jeffs Acrylic Sealant vs Swissvax Wax



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Swissvax products but have recently moved onto Jeffs Werstat Acrylic Kit. I was wondering if anyone has used these products and their thoughts on both. My car is light grey and find the Jeffs more wet looking with Saphir not far behind. I find the Jeffs so easy to use and with all the wet weather the protection is looking first class. The funny thing is I'm not getting the same satisfaction using the sealant spray as I would using the wax.  Like the rest of you guys I enjoy detailing so the time it takes applying a wax then buffing it back off doesn't bother me, but the Jeffs seems too quick to apply and wipe off. Is it just me, am I even making sense! :lol:At the end of the day I prefer protection rather than looks. I'm really looking for thoughts on Jeffs and Swissvax rather than suggestions on other makes thanks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Used the Werkstat Acrylic Kit on my Dark Silver Cooper S a few years ago with great results! :thumb:

See here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9710

Alan W


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaw dropping finish on the MINI Alan!! :doulbesho :thumb::thumb:

That flake and gloss is crazy!

I think you just conviced me to get some 










Regards,

Chris


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I really like and rate the Jeffs stuff :thumb: I also just got some BoS as my first SV wax... I am currently swinging in the opposite direction, as I can add layers of sealants like AJT very quickly and easily, use stuff like Glos to keep it looking good etc. It also gives me a bit more time (and energy) to do the extra little details around the car that I sometimes overlook as I just dont have the time left....

Use both - alternate them and get the best of both worlds at different times of the year


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As above layer up the AJT then top with the Swissvax. Standalone the Jeffs looks really good but lacks that little bit extra the wax can give.

I tend to try and get 3-6 layers of Jeffs down before topping with one of my Swissvax collection.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I use Jeffs system on my Candy White Leon will have to post a pic 4 layers on and its screaming at ya.Agree its so quick blasted round the car today 20 mins will have to start driving it LOL..


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Used the Werkstat Acrylic Kit on my Dark Silver Cooper S a few years ago with great results! :thumb:
> 
> See here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9710
> 
> Alan W


Looks amazing mate.

I'm on my 3rd coat of Jett Trigger and would definitely agree that its so easy to apply.

Am I right in saying that I can apply the wax over the sealant but not the sealant over the wax?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

LOCKE said:


> Looks amazing mate.


Thanks! :thumb: That was only the first layer too! 



LOCKE said:


> Am I right in saying that I can apply the wax over the sealant but not the sealant over the wax?


Yes, but I'd keep going with the AJT rather than using a wax! 

Alan W


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Yes, but I'd keep going with the AJT rather than using a wax!
> 
> Alan W


Do you think 6-7 layers of AJT will be enough protection to see me through the winter months?


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

2 layers of WAJ on this Mr2 hardtop - So easy to use and layer ive stopped using a wax


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stop it you guys!!

The wallet is already rather bruised this month already!! :lol::lol:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

LOCKE said:


> Do you think 6-7 layers of AJT will be enough protection to see me through the winter months?


How will you be maintaining the car through the winter?


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

911fanatic said:


> How will you be maintaining the car through the winter?


Depending on the weather foam, wash and Glos QD.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

LOCKE said:


> Do you think 6-7 layers of AJT will be enough protection to see me through the winter months?


With AJT being so easy to apply I'm sure you could get another coat on mid winter if need be!

Alan W


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

With AJT being so easy to apply just add a layer every 3 or 4 washes 

Darren


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> With AJT being so easy to apply I'm sure you could get another coat on mid winter if need be!
> 
> Alan W


Is AJT ok to use in the colder weather as it would be applied outdoors?


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Ok guys - Owning a BMW in Titan Silver and seeing the posted results I now have the basket full of: x1 Acrylic Prime, x1Acrylic Jett, & x1 Acrylic Jett Trigger. I presume...used in that order?

At present im using xxx Hardcore - which provides good results - but imo - nothing like shown on that Mini and Leon.

How are you guys applying the product to achieve these results and whats the reason behind its sucess?? any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.....


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

designer1 said:


> Ok guys - Owning a BMW in Titan Silver and seeing the posted results I now have the basket full of: x1 Acrylic Prime, x1Acrylic Jett, & x1 Acrylic Jett Trigger. I presume...used in that order?
> 
> At present im using xxx Hardcore - which provides good results - but imo - nothing like shown on that Mini and Leon.
> 
> ...


You do not need the Acrylic Jett if you use AJT. Just Prime (I prefer Prime Strong) and AJT is enough.


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

ok....is it me or is the Jeffs site mega expensive to buy from shipping wise!

Is there anywhere more local to buy from????

Thanks


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Polished Bliss is where I buy it from. Really top service.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

designer1 said:


> I now have the basket full of: x1 Acrylic Prime, x1Acrylic Jett, & x1 Acrylic Jett Trigger. I presume...used in that order?


Acrylic Jet is no longer imported into the UK and Acrylic Jet Trigger is just the same but in a more easily applied form, ie a Trigger spray, hence the name.

Alan W


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

So how best applied - ???? 

To get these results - any ideas please?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

designer1 said:


> So how best applied - ????
> 
> To get these results - any ideas please?


Just follow the instructions........................that's all I did! 

However, it's all in the preparation and ideally you need a fully corrected and machine polished paint as the base.

Alan W


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

how does Jeffs compare to something like Jetseal? Same idea?


----------



## craig172 (Apr 7, 2006)

i put onyx on the other day would i be able to put the jeffs on top the wax the carry on waxing?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

craig172 said:


> i put onyx on the other day would i be able to put the jeffs on top the wax the carry on waxing?


Fraid not. You can put wax on top of a sealant like AJT but not the other way around.

Alan W


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

rosssei said:


> how does Jeffs compare to something like Jetseal? Same idea?


Much better, IMHO. Never liked Jetseal too much. I use it to seal wheels just to give it some use.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

designer1 said:


> So how best applied - ????
> 
> To get these results - any ideas please?


Apply Prime then Jett Trigger and top up in between the Jett Trigger with Gloss QD. You can buy this as a Kit from Polished Bliss. For your colour it would be the Acrylic Kit. AJT is sooooo easy to use and will easily cut your protection application time in half. When applying the AJT turn the nozzle to 'spray' and not 'stream' and spray directly on paintwork then buff off with a MF.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

bleached said:


> Much better, IMHO. Never liked Jetseal too much. I use it to seal wheels just to give it some use.


I agree entirely, Jetseal doesn't last & doesn't look as good as AJT, just for the wheels for me to use it up.

AJT can sometimes be a little difficult to remove especially on a dark car unless you have 5 or 6 layers on, just use a spritz of GLOS & a buff with an MF will help remove it.

I went back to the Werkstat range again recently after having tried it when it first came out in the UK and then tended to move on to 'this months rave', I'm really glad I've returned to it as IMHO it blows away everything else I've tried over the last 2 years or so, not too expensive, easy to apply & great looks. I'm not being tempted again:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Topping the AJT with a wax is a waste of time in our opinion as the Werkstat looks much better on its own - especially on silver.

We had a guy up from Glasgow last month with a silvery grey Impreza STi and he has always been a Swissol guy, however after I applied 3 coats of AJT he has been converted and says he can quite easily see the difference in terms of sharpness and wetness 


I also got 4 layers of Trigger on a Silver Audi R8 last week which looked awesome :thumb:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Clark said:


> Topping the AJT with a wax is a waste of time in our opinion as the Werkstat looks much better on its own - especially on silver.
> 
> We had a guy up from Glasgow last month with a silvery grey Impreza STi and he has always been a Swissol guy, however after I applied 3 coats of AJT he has been converted and says he can quite easily see the difference in terms of sharpness and wetness
> 
> I also got 4 layers of Trigger on a Silver Audi R8 last week which looked awesome :thumb:


Agree, topping it doesn't just do nothing, it's worse. I'm using AJT on metallic black & with about 6 layers on it's the best I've ever seen it.


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi guys.
I've used AJT on two car previously.
One was a metallic black and one was just plain white.
All i can say is that the clear coat look very sharp when you look at it side ways.

A few snapshots of a car coated with AJT and top up with FK1000P



















I have one question though. How about durability? How long can it last?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

SP|D3RMaN;1049258
I have one question though. How about durability? How long can it last?[/QUOTE said:


> I've had over 2 months but is it that important when it takes 20 minutes to re-apply?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

You'll easily see 3 or 4 months at least when you've got 6 or 7 coats on the car


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is MY method of application on Werkstatt (keep in mind that this is only how I use it so....)

Prime or Prime Strong-- Lay it down with a rotary polisher and a softer (non-mechanical finishing pad) at 800 rpm or so. It will "melt" into the paint quickly and you don't ewant to dry buff, so just work it until it starts to melt in, then stop (10 seconds or so per 3x3' panel, you should finish a smaller car in under 3-5 minutes (maybe less).

I let it haze 5 to 10 minutes, then wipe the residue off using the Trigger. I use one quick, light mist, then wipe the product in and in and in lightly. At some point it will become very slick (you will fee the towel start to glide easily) and I flip the towel over and wipe a few more times (paint is very slick and "hard" at this point).

I have seen two layers go as long as 5 months in Florida's high tempature and high humidity enivorment on a daily driven car that sits outside.

The other advantage of JW's line is that it seems to be my favorite sealant to top with a carnauba wax. Some lines (like Zaino, IMO) do not change the look with a nuba, almost like you just wipe it off when you remove it... With Werkstatt I feel that I can alter and add to the look with a carnuaba.

On lighter colored cars it might not be necessary, but on darker colors JW can look a little too glossy and bright (and benefits from the nuba). On my black car, I used the method above and topped it with P21s 100% a day later. I usually get 3-4 weeks from PS21s and about 5 months from JW. Nearing 7 months the car still was beading which seemed longer then it had gone last time with just JW. This unscientific study leads me to believe that the solvent in the P21s did not weaken the sealant underneath and the P21s did provide a sacrifical layer that lengthed the staying time considerably.


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with TH0001. I have a clients car with 2 coats of Werkstat AJT and its been 4 months.. still beads like crazy.


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

vindaloo said:


> I've had over 2 months but is it that important when it takes 20 minutes to re-apply?


Well, it's because of very bad weather (either it's very hot or very wet) over here that worries me. 
I've tried a single layer of Meguiars M16 and FK1000p which gave very good durability. 
The best thing about AJT is the slickness is give. Super smooth ! 
Will be stocking up a few bottles soon ... 
LoL


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

SP|D3RMaN said:


> Well, it's because of very bad weather (either it's very hot or very wet) over here that worries me.
> 
> LoL


Well you can't be in the UK then as we only have the very wet


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

vindaloo said:


> Well you can't be in the UK then as we only have the very wet


Neither in Spain as we only have the 'too sunny to go outside' weather


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

TH0001 said:


> On lighter colored cars it might not be necessary, but on darker colors JW can look a little too glossy and bright (and benefits from the nuba). On my black car, I used the method above and topped it with P21s 100% a day later.


Fully agree I see no additional benefits of topping it on my Silver car, but on my Black car which I have recently sold and and my current dark Blue car adding a Carnauba over the top adds extra depth and as well as that warm glow only a nice wax seems to be able to add.

For me The AJT standalone on darker colours does look good, but lacks that little extra you can get looks wise with a coat of two or wax over the top.


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi guys. 
Need some help here.
2 weekends ago, I applied 2 coats of AJT on White.
Then, due to time constrains, i was not able to wash my car the last weekend. 
The time came when i had the chance to do it and to my horror, AJT trapped alot of dirt. This dirt was very stubborn. I've tried a Wax remover wipe down and it'll still be there. My whole roof has patches of trapped dirt and it's starting to look like a Dalmation :lol:.
So my question is, does anyone face the same problems on White paint?
I check on the Black car that i did and it doesnt seem to have similar problems to mine but my guess it might be because it could not be easily seen.
Just a little background.
I clayed the car down and actually use Meguiar's APC diluted at 1:10 together. Weather was bad as it was raining the first week after application. On the 2nd week, bloody hot sun ! 
So, can anyone advice what went wrong and how to correct it?

P/s : Meguair's Cleaner Wax was used to remove all the stains/dirt from the paint job.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont understand what you mean by trapped dirt? Do you mean it was UNDER the AJT when you applied it?

I would use Prime or Prime Acrylic and work it into the paint. Its a superb paint cleaner and will remove the AJT and any embedded grime in the paint. Silvers and whites seem to really benefit from a good paint cleaner. Then top it with AJT again...

If you used cleaner wax BEFORE applying AJT I would be surprised if the AJT bonded well. IIRC it really needs a clean or acrylic base and not a wax.

I've used AJT many times and it is one of the easiest and most foolproof products I have ever used. Never had any issues with it cleaning up during a wash either?


----------



## SP|D3RMaN (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for not stating it clear
I applied AJT on a very clean surface without any other products or cleaner/waxes. 2 coats of it to be precise.
After washing, i can see lots of dark patches which I humbly concluded that AJT might have trap the dirt in the first place.
I did not encounter such occurance with other kind of LSPs before. 
I use MG Cleaner Wax to clean the patches of dirt.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK - but no idea what the issue might be though. Sorry....


----------

